# Moonshine Goats Breeding Season Kicks off



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So the first breeding of the season have begun.
First bred was Lilly (Togg) to my new nigerian buck Pinto, out of Old mountain Farm. F1 mini togg babies to come 2-15-17 will post pics of Lilly tomorrow. Here is Pinto









Second bred is Maisy (alpine) to Pinto as well.

Third is ff mini alpine Talia 








To mini alpine Apache


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So I have now 24 does due to kid between Feb and April with a fee stragglers I'm still waiting on. Most have been bred to my Nigerian buck Pinto for mini babies. 








April- oberhasli








Lilly- Alpine







these four all bred. Athena-Lamancha (black), caper -ober/togg, Lily-togg , and Daisy-ober/togg








Three does in back. Starburst-alpine (black), and Lacey and Maisey-Alpines








Charm-Nubian (seriously she always looks dumpy in pictures)








Pepper-mini alpine








Belle-mini alpine


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

And more








Coco, I just bought her and my buck broke out and bred her :-/ was gonna fatten her up first.









Mel-mini alpine
Oh I'm tired of posting. There is also Calico, Rhythm, Gingham, Freckles, Whiskey, Surprise, Charley, Merina, Willa, and I'm sure I'm forgetting some lol.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

You are going to be busy! Can't wait to see the tons of babies!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

You have such beautiful goats! Pepper has such a cute face.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Your place is so scenic and the goats are beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank-you! I'm excited for babies


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

OK so we are under a month now till my first preggo doe kids. She is due Feb. 17. Here she is looking like a wide load. I weighed her before pregnancy at 137lbs. Now...175 lbs. And she is bred to a Nigerian for mini-togg toggs. Anyone wanna wager on how many she's cooking in there?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think trips


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I think trips


I think so too. Her last set of trips were all 4-6 lbs. And she is just as big this year if not bigger. I wouldn't even put it past her to have quads...But that is wishful thinking on my part lol. One of her doelings from two years ago won reserve grand champion AOM through MDGA registry this past fall and she also won grand champion jr doe at our local fair this year too. I can't wait to see more babies!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow! That's going to be a lot of kids.. lol. Happy kidding!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Wow! That's going to be a lot of kids.. lol. Happy kidding!


Yes! I am excited! 25 does kidding this spring. The most from my herd ever.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lilly kidded today with buck/doe twins. Both mini-togg but only the doeling is correctly marked.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had several more kids born. Pepper dropped twins on a frigid night and ran...Lost the doe kid. Buck kid I saved and is leaving today as a bottle boy to a 4-h home.








Calico kidded next. Badly malpositioned kid took 4 hours to pull. Doe kid DOA.

Maisey kidded with a single doe kid as did Gingham. Maisey stole Gingham's kid though so now I'm milking her and Maisey has twins lol and they are identical.









Next up was Twang with twin bucks that she dropped in the pasture, thankfully in a warm day. First timer was a little clueless.

















Last but not really last was Caper, who kidded with triplet doe kids
























Still have 18 to go....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Busy busy busy! Congrats on the cute kids!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cute kids!! Congratulations!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow that's going to and is a lot of kids! Your hands are going to be full mine were and I only had four does birthing with a total of six kids! Yours are so adorable tho!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Charm kidded today triplets. Two bucks one doe. Lost one buck. Other two are premie but doing well. Doeling is like 2 lbs and all legs and ears. Boy is 5-6 lbs and strong. 
















Getting ahead of myself. Mel kidded early too by a week. Two premie bucklings. Both doing well but was a slow start. Born on Friday the 24th.
















Lilly my Alpine also kidded today but she decided it was a perfect cold Rainey day to have them outside on the top of the hill where it is windy and I can't see. Triplets. Two bucks one doe. All dead by the time I found them


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm sorry you lost three!! But the others are so cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah I'm bummed about the triplets and the beautiful solid black mini Nubian boy I lost too. But I'm crossing my fingers the rest kid out ok. I have eleven more due by april 8


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow I'm hoping you get at least all triplets with beautiful coloring although I think you don't have to worry about coloring the way your other kids look!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I used two new bucks this year after three years of getting all the same colors. I have been getting some nice patterns/colors


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

They are all so cute! I'm sorry you lost the triplets  That stinks.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Another set of triplets late last night. This time from Willa. Two girls one boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

They are too cute. Congrats


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lacey had twins this morning. Buck/doe








And Marina had a huge for her single doeling


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Daisy kidded today with twin HUGE 10 lb bucks















Pics are dark but it was dark in the barn...I'll get brighter, dry pics tomorrow


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My goodness poor momma! Congrats all are cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Two new babies born late last night. Athena, my lamancha, had twin mini mancha girls. With WATTLES!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So adorable! Love them both!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute! I love wattles on goats I have two with wattles and one doe had a kid with no wattles! Made me so sad but my other is pregnant so hopefully she will! Congrats on all the kids! How many more does are still due?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have six for sure and three maybes. 
I had my oberhasli, surprise, drop a buck/doe set of twins tonight.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You've sure had a bunch of cuties. Congratulations!


----------

